# Getting tankmates, is my PH okay?



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

I am wanting to get some otos and salt and pepper cories, but I'm worried about my PH. I am having a really hard time telling the top three colors apart on the high PH scale (I know it's not less than that because the normal PH test turned bright blue), so I'm not sure what my PH is, except that it's between 7.4 and 8. I've read that both of those fish do well in a max of 7.5

Can anyone read this better than I can, and is it okay for those types of fish?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

You should quorenten new tank mates and plants before introducing them in the same tank your bettas in. I just lossed my sweet little guy taffy because I bought a baby placo that turned out to be sick. I had to buy bleach to staralize my five gallon and decore that was in that tank. I also lost two plants and lots of gravel.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Also your ph looks good. Can you do have anything to test the level of ammonia? If you do it would be a good idea to test your water with. P.s. Your betta looks so cute. What's his name?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Did you test the low oh and see if you got the blue 7.6? Mines right at the top of the low and bottom of the high pH so I just say its 7.5 ^^'


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

This is a new tank that I've been cycling for a while... I'm starting with a few in there by themselves, and over the next few weeks, I'll probably pick up more (and quarantine them before adding) so I'm not getting TOO much of an ammonia spike. 

That being said, I do test the ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites. The tank is cycled by now, but I'm planning on monitoring it pretty close after introducing the fish to it. 

My betta's name is Xander, and thank you Tiffany, I think he's cute, too... although he doesn't have as nice of a tail any more. He has been tail biting, but hopefully he'll get along with these new fish once they're settled in. I'm putting him in the tank last, probably at least a month from now. I'm hoping he'll like the 10 gallon planted tank better than his little 2.5 that he's in now, and he'll have enough to do to where he'll stop. He seems to do better (not biting his tail) when I give him new things to play with every day and rearrange his tank, so the exploration room should help.


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh, and I'm going to be taking advantage of the $1/gal sale petco is supposed to be having at the end of the month, so if Xander wants to eat the other fish, he'll still be getting a 10 gallon tank for himself, he'd just have to wait a little longer.

I was mostly just worried about my PH being too high for otocinclus and cories...


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Put a few plants in the ten gallon (snail free) that come in those cylinder containers. Does Xander know any tricks? If not you should teach him, betas love preforming them and it's really cute to watch. It's a win win for everyone


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

Actually the first plants I got came in those, and it turns out I should have done my research because despite the label saying they were aquatic, they weren't. After that, I got some plants from Umar and a few from aquabid, and some lights and stuff, so I've got a nice start in my 10 gal. I have some in with Xander in his 2.5, too. He'll jump for food, but that's about it so far.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Is Xander's tank glass? If it is, you should try drawing on it with dry erase marker, my betas go crazy, flaring and trying to bite the marker. Also I found out that betas love to play with laser pointers.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have seven Otos in an established tank, which had a ph of around 8 until I added peat to the filter. Now I test regularly and top up on peat as soon as it starts to rise. the key to it is a very, very slow acclimation if your PH is high. 

I'm with AquaAurora though, and think you should test lowrange PH too. Looks like a 7 on that test to me, so what I said above is maybe moot.


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

I've never tried drawing on the glass, that's an interesting idea, though. I might have to pick up some markers and see how he likes it. 

The low range is bright blue, which is why I've been testing high range, otherwise I wouldn't bother. Like I said, though I apparently have some sort of inability to see different shades of orange because all of the top three colors for the high ph look exactly the same to me. If it's at the 7.4 that is great (for me) as long as I know that's what it is. I need to hire someone to come read the colors for me  

I brought three otos home and have been drip acclimating them for a while now... we'll see how they do!


----------

